# Nottingham Yeast Is An Animal



## SJW (3/1/08)

I did my Irish Red on Sunday, it was Ducatiboys recipe, and I used Nottingham yeast. I did pitch a little.....well a lot warm in the high 20's but with the fermenter in the fridge and the air pump in the freezer it got the temp down to 18 within a few hours. Anyway with the OG at 1.050 after 12 hours the airlock was going nuts at 16 deg C so I dropped it down to 14 deg C and it appears to be all but finished 3 and a half days later. Well its down to 1.012. I wonder how cold this stuff will ferment at? It tastes great out of the primary but not a Red as I hoped.
So now that I am kegging should I just rack straight to the keg with some gelatine? The problem I can see is that I like to force carb (Ross style) but I fear this would stir up all the yeast in the bottom of the keg.
What your experience with doing this?

Steve


----------



## Jye (3/1/08)

3 days is pretty normal for nottingham and 14C is also the coldest I have gone. Leave it another 3-4 days in primary to clean up after it self (any diacetyl or yeast by-products), crash chill to 0C, rack to a keg with gelatine and carbonate as normal straight away before the gelatine starts to do its thing. The shaking from carbing will also help to mix in the gelatine.

Ive got Stu's recipe on my list to brew so I hope yours turns out great :chug:


----------



## SJW (3/1/08)

Thanks Jye, yep it tastes great out of the fermenter. I think the red will come through when the yeast drops out.

Steve


----------



## SJW (3/1/08)

For Steve and others interested this is the Irish Red ale recipe in question. Next time I might even go a bit harder with the Cara grains and not do a Mash out and just increase the volume of my 2 equall sparges.

#52 Irish Red 
Irish Red Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 30/12/2007 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 32.05 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Keg 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4500.00 gm Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 81.52 % 
750.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 13.59 % 
250.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 4.53 % 
20.00 gm Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 0.36 % 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.00 %] (60 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.00 %] (20 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
11.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.12 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 24.1 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 30.4 EBC Color: Color 

Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5520.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 12.58 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 71.3 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 93.7 C 75.6 C


----------



## therook (26/2/08)

I pitched a packet of Nottingham into an ALT beer Sunday afternoon and when i checked it this morning it has burst through the clear glad wrap i use as my fermenter lid, looks like i have a job cleaning my fermenting fridge up tonight :lol: 

Rook


----------



## devo (26/2/08)

I just pitched a satchel of this stuff directly into my single malt/hop experiment a couple of days ago, no starter prep'd just straight in. The thing was bubbling away within hours but I don't think I'll have your problem Rook cause I only made a 21lt batch leaving plenty of head space in the fermenter.


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/2/08)

I did 40 litres of Stout in a 60 litre fermenter and bugger me the stuff managed to find its way out the airlock. I reckon they must put a nutrient pack of speed in each sachet of Nottingham.  

Warren -


----------



## SJW (26/2/08)

Its great stuff, a Wazza


----------



## milpod (28/2/08)

Used this yeast for the first time a few weeks back,in a recipe I make nearly every week.

I have always used 1056,but decided to try the dried.Nottingham having a rep. as a neutral yeast,that sticks well.

I wont be using it again.Although the beer isn't bad,it has this chalky taste,that is out of character.Even considered pouring 23lt on the garden,i disliked the results so much.

Was really disappointed with it actually,after so many people here wrap it up.


----------



## Ross (29/2/08)

milpod said:


> Used this yeast for the first time a few weeks back,in a recipe I make nearly every week.
> 
> I have always used 1056,but decided to try the dried.Nottingham having a rep. as a neutral yeast,that sticks well.
> 
> ...



what beer did you use in Milpod?

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/2/08)

SJW said:


> Its great stuff, a Wazza



Sorry Steve, just saw this. Thus far I'd say yes. Because the resultant stout was really nice with a great dry/neutral flavour profile. Can't say my experience with it goes any further than that other than trying a sample of Rook's altbier made with it which was great too.

Yet to try it in a paler beer. Would be very hard for it to usurp US-05 which is my standard operating procedure for lighter coloured Ales.

Warren -


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (29/2/08)

I did a side-by-side Austramerican Pale Ale double batch that got split between US-05 and Nottingham.

The Nott version seemed less hoppy than the US-05 version. Clarity was about same between the two, but once the Nott yeast found its way to the bottom of the bottle, there was no way it was going to leave.

I like Nottingham in the ducker beers I've made with it, but the Americans still reign supreme in my brewery for paler brews.


----------



## Fents (29/2/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I like Nottingham in the ducker beers I've made with it, but the Americans still reign supreme in my brewery for paler brews.



Peking Ale? :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/2/08)

Mallard Fizz? B) 

(apologies to Monty Python)

Warren -


----------



## bconnery (29/2/08)

I wonder if duck beers can me made with rice gulls?


----------



## geoffi (29/2/08)

bconnery said:


> I wonder if duck beers can me made with rice gulls?



Depends on the grain bill...


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/2/08)

You guys are quackers.  

Warren -


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (29/2/08)

Sorry.

I probably should have said geuze... h34r: :unsure:


----------



## milpod (29/2/08)

"what beer did you use in Milpod?

cheers Ross"

Ross used it in pale ale, with late additions of NS.


----------



## Ross (29/2/08)

milpod said:


> "what beer did you use in Milpod?
> 
> cheers Ross"
> 
> Ross used it in pale ale, with late additions of NS.



I don't like in APA's either... get exactly the same taste.
Often my yeast of choice in dark beers, IPA's (compliments well with the english floral hops) & Alts. Wouldn't use in much else though.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (29/2/08)

Ross said:


> I don't like in APA's either... get exactly the same taste.
> Often my yeast of choice in dark beers, IPA's (compliments well with the english floral hops) & Alts. Wouldn't use in much else though.
> 
> Cheers Ross




I agree with you 100%,it is a wonderful,in fact the best choice for Aussie Ales....just try it  

Batz


----------



## devo (29/2/08)

jebus, Just racked to secondary and this stuff makes a thick and almost rubber like yeast cake!


----------



## milpod (29/2/08)

Ross said:


> I don't like in APA's either... get exactly the same taste.
> Often my yeast of choice in dark beers, IPA's (compliments well with the english floral hops) & Alts. Wouldn't use in much else though.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Ross,I knew from the first smell, something was off.Through the middle it had a nice malt back bone,but at the back of the tongue it had a bitter with chalk taste.

Even bogan mates could tell,it wasn't house ale  

Well maybe they aren't bogan if they can tell

Who knows?

I'm ashamed to say I have never tried an English brew,let alone tried to brew one.

Please forgive me Ross  

Sometimes,we look in the wrong places.


----------



## sathid (25/3/08)

I'm thinking about trying this yeast in a brew with all marris otter and Willamette. Beersmith predicts the colour will be 8.4 EBC. OG: 1.044

Just wondering if you think this "chalky" taste will come through?


----------



## masher (25/3/08)

This is a great Ale yeast for the darker/bigger/hoppier beers and u can't go past US-05 for the pale stuff.


----------



## clay (25/3/08)

well i've just sampled an Alt made with this yeast and I'll never use it for this again. Tastes like an English Bitter...which is not a bad thing but not what I was after. FRom now on I'll leave this yeast for the darker Pommy beers and use some thing cleaner for my alts. US05 is OK but you cant beat WY1007. 

clay


----------



## domonsura (25/3/08)

I don't really get a chalky or dusty taste at all myself, all round this is stil one of my favourite yeasts - particularly for the fact that to my palate - it contributes absolutely nothing to the beer but great attenuation and clarity.
Not really questioning the results of the rest of you - I have just never had them myself  And I've made some awesome pale beers with incredible crispness/clean taste.


----------



## sathid (25/3/08)

Could this chalky taste phenomenon be something to do with fermentation temps?


----------



## domonsura (25/3/08)

Possibly...maybe...I tend to ferment on the lowish side with Not's, 16-18 degrees is my preferred range and one of the reasons i like this yeast, because it doesn't blink even if the temp drops down to 12ish it just gets cleaner and cleaner (for me anyway  )


----------



## blackbock (25/3/08)

...but even at lager temps it still has the "Nottingham" taste, even in darker beers (to my palate at least)


----------



## domonsura (25/3/08)

OK.....perhaps that's that theory shot down.....I don't know. Maybe it's my palate


----------



## kevnlis (25/3/08)

blackbock said:


> ...but even at lager temps it still has the "Nottingham" taste, even in darker beers (to my palate at least)



+1 though I am not sure "chalky or dusty" is a fair description...


----------



## jeddog (17/11/14)

Old thread but
Pitched 3 Packets of dried Nottingham that had been hydrated to make a 200ml slurry at 4pm Sunday into a 60lts batch.
O.G 1.046
today 1.016
48 hours later 30 point drop. I love when this happens.

just wanted to say..........

edit..first time user


----------



## Tahoose (17/11/14)

The yeast is a beast, I had a 1:050 ferment out to 1:010 in 24hrs previously, that was pitched from a slurry.


----------



## jeddog (17/11/14)

wow


----------



## rude (17/11/14)

Just bottled a notto on the 4th of Nov waiting patiently to try,faux lager @ 14c 1050 - 1008


----------



## Lotm (17/11/14)

Did a dry stout and it seemed to work pretty well. Didn't seem to get the crazy attenuation though.


----------



## rude (18/11/14)

My malt bill was all pils touch of wheat mashed @ 64 so good attenuation


----------



## Jazman (2/12/14)

I do like this yeast but it is good to keep the temp down a bit i normally do ales at 16 to 18 deg but then again i love my German beers deutches beir ist besser


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (20/3/15)

Pitched this in a.porter on wendsday. 
No activity yet. 
There is two I pitched at the same time. 
One was Uso5 one the nottingham. 
Uso5 took off nicely. 
I was brewing and left both in cubes in my chest Freezer to long .I pitched both at 12deg. 
Once I saw my mistake I put the heater on in the ferment fridge and got them both up to 17deg. 
It's getting to a point where I think I should throw a Uso5 packet in. 
I'm worried the nottingham was buggered. 
should I leave it or pitch another yeast in?


----------



## Nizmoose (20/3/15)

Scooby Tha Newbie said:


> Pitched this in a.porter on wendsday.
> No activity yet.
> There is two I pitched at the same time.
> One was Uso5 one the nottingham.
> ...


Don't want to add worry especially considering I'm only two brews in with notto but mine have kicked off in 5 hours and 2 hours respectively with a starter and that's at 16ish degrees c, I'd be getting the 05 out I think


----------



## Wall (20/3/15)

I used this once and it lagged a good 12 hours. 
In the fermenter mid arvo. Checked it before I went to bed and nothing, next morning a hint of krausen.... That afternoon when I opened the cupboard it was pushing foam through the airlock nineteen to the dozen had filled the top of my fermenter lid and was spewing yeasty goodness everywhere at 20c (as low as my ice bottle and esky in a cupboard temperature "control" could get it mid summer)
I've steered clear since then.

The pack was old tho, was for a brew that never happened and sat in the fridge a good few months before I got another batch I wanted to pitch it into.

Also tasted horrible for what it's worth but I was cowboy brewing with kit and kilo for that batch so let's not blame the yeast.


----------



## Wall (20/3/15)

Cowboy brewing as in very few fucks were given to get another batch in the fermenter wasn't a knock against can brewing.


----------



## Killer Brew (28/6/16)

An animal you say? Two packs pitched into a OG 1072 stout under 48 hours ago. Not sure the cleaner is that impressed with my brewing prowess....


----------

